# Music keeps me sane!!



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

hello everyone!  
Ok so not only am I a bookworm but I am a big music fan too.... was just wondering if anyone had got any really good albums recently?
I like a bit of everything genre wise, and like to listen to something I've never come accross before... however CD cases don't have a blurb like books so it's sometimes hard to know what to go for!! 
Also just wanted to say that we just bought the Jack Johnson album, and if there's anyone out there who was thinking about getting it then DO DO DO!! I'm listening to it now and it's fabulous!!
So..... anymore reccomendations peeps?
Lou W xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Lou,

I am a big music fan too. I like a very wide variety of music from cheesy pop to r&b !! I have been listening to the James Blunt album for 6 months and am still not bored of it. It is by far the best album i have ever listened to. Also just got the Daniel Powter album which is really easy to listen to. I have tons of albums on my christmas list this year!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi  Lou
am also a music fan i love all kinds aslong as it not too loud and grungy !!!
I download most of my stuff off the net with etomi it is good but fustrating at times but i must say i have saved myself sooo much money getting them off here, must say at the moment my fav song is madonna hung up i love it really lifts my mood aswell and keeps me working hard at the gym !!!
lol
lou xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

OK don't think I'm mad but.............

I'm a big Eminem fan after listening to the Encore album,  believe it or not its my mum who got us into him.  

You have to listen to it a couple of times to understand exactly what he's saying but its such a release when your ****** off, or theres some songs that you can relate to when he talks about his kids, and of course some are just hilariously funny..  try it.  I'm glad I did.

Young D  

P.s I love everything from Dolly Parton to The Beatles to James Blunt.


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey all  

Glad to see some other music fans out there..... any dancing fans? !!!     
I cant dance to save my life but it doesnt stop me from trying while doing the hoovering hahahaha    in fact that elephant above is doing a pretty good impression of me dancing   

I too have liked a lot of eminem's stuff Young D. I know we have one of his album somewhere but 8 months after moving into our house I swear some stuff has never resurfaced!!!  

Lou F - I dont know much about downloading music.... I'm always afraid of downloading anything after our laptop got some kind of virus and has been off at the pooter doctors for over a month already... now stuck on this pc - which incidentally has no speakers even if I did download music!!  
I love that Madonna song too! I must say when I heard it had an Abba loop on it I was a little worried.... dare I admit I can't stand Abba??!! (UHOH - am I gonna get some serious tellings off by loyal Abba fans now??!!   )  

Leanne - DH has been listening to the James Blunt album too, but he got it at the same time as I got Charlotte Church (now I KNOW im gonna get some abuse!!!!!   )   But I love little Charlotte! So basically he was always listening to JB and I was listening to CC - will def give JB alisten now that all you guys reccomend him!

Just something else.....
Any of you got the copy of Maddona's 'MUSIC' album released a few years ago?
If you have then dig it out girlies.... (and boys if there's any reading ... although this song is really for the girls, no offence lads!   )
There is a track on there 'What it Feels Like For A Girl'
OMG!!!! What an amazing song.... well worth hunting it down if any of your friends have a copy... it's a really great one to listen to in relation to all this stuff we're going through I reckon.
Anyone know the one I mean? 

Keep giving me more hinters please!!!!!!!! What u got on ur Santa list then Leanne?

Love to ya all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

only just seen this 

i love music! and dancing! go dancing every friday  even though starting to feel a bit old for it !! 

the james blunt album is really good 

also listen to Eva Cassidy Songbird album and i know it sounds cheesy but somewhere over the rainbow is fab and theres one point in it that makes the hairs on my neck stand up 

im lucky i work in a big library and we get all new cds! and i can borrow them (and copy them shh ) 

love
suzie xx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Me too also a big music fan and CD addict! Am getting Madonna's new album for Christmas. Know what you mean about 'What it feels like for a girl'. Another good one to listen to when you're doing the ironing is Gwen Stefani. 'Ain't no hollaback girl' and 'What you waiting for' are really good. I also really like Kelis's 'Millionaire'. I also like Now compilation albums - how sad am I?? 

Have been meaning to get the James Blunt album. Anyone got 'The Killers' hot fuss? That is amazing, especially 'Smile like you mean it'. Anyone seen any bands recently? I went to 'The Prodigy' at Brixton Academy a couple of weeks ago and it was the best gig I've been to in years!!!! Also saw Kylie earlier in the year. Seen Therapy?, Muse, Black Sabbath, Jamelia, Alanis Morisette and Herbaliser - so my tastes are pretty broad.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Me again,

Good to see some other music lovers out there.

Lou - i am asking Santa for the new Robbie Williams album, and on a really sad note i wouldnt mind the take that never forget    Been after the David Grays latest album so that would be welcome in my stocking too.

Olive - uuuuummmmmmmmmm for copying albums from the library!! My friend copied me her Daniel Powter album the other day. anyone got it? Ive only listened to the first 3 songs so far but it sounds good.

The boys had a visit last week from a woman who leads a music group. She came to tell me the importance of music and singing in childrens lives. She was doing lots of research and wanted to know what music Rob and I listen to, what i listened to when i was pregnant and what if anything i played to the boys when they were newborns. I told her i made them listen to James Blunt all day as it sent them to sleep and she said that nearly everyone shes spoken to this year has said the same so she is writing to James himself to let him know how his voice calms babies    I asked her to ask him for his autograph for me at the same time, but i think she thought i was joking    

L xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello music lovers! 

Well I just thought I would post once more before Christmas.... and then hopefully after Christmas we will all have loads of new stuff the Santa popped in our stockings to chat about! 
I have been naughty  and already got one of my pressies from my bestest friend.... (the Robbie fan - see below!) and its a compilation of greatest club songs or something... cant remember the name... but its BRILL! it must have been made for the gym... which is why I wanted it. DH says listening to that Iwill be like Forrest Gump on the treadmill!  

Leanne - My friend just got the Robbie Williams album, she loves it. But then again she loves him! I thought I liked him but whoa she must be the biggest RW fane ever!!!!  
Sounds coll about the boys music group woman..... I think music is so improtant for kids.
I havce the Daniel Powter album hun, I think its quite good, bought it at the same time as Jack Johnson - and I think because JJ is sooooooooo awesome it kind of paled a bit in comparison. HOWEVER it has been a bit of a grower and I do still enjoy it - worth haveing in the CD rack Id say.

Lucy - so pleased you know what I meant about that Madonna song - and Im with you on the Hollerback Girl one too - I enjoy that one! 
Havent been to many gigs in my life I have to admit... my little bro goes to all sorts - I just bought him some Strokes tickets the other day for Jan. 

Suzie - That's so cool that you go dancing every week - I really want to do something like that but DH is not up for it at all and I dont have any friends where I live now that would do that kind of thing with me   Not all sad though..... In fact its pretty funny  ...... DH bought be that hip hop work out video ( ) and you should have seen me trying to do it!!!!!!!! 

And you were saying about music making the hairs on the back of your neck stand up.... I think we should all say what music does this for us......

For me it's Tubular Bells by Mike Oldfield. I used to be a weekly boarder at School and every week when my Dad drove me there we would listen to this.... I love it and it always makes me think of him. 

So luuuuuuuuuuuurvlies

Have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!  

Love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya,

Just spotted this link and figured I'd add my bit...

I recently got the Lee Ryan (ex blue) cd and its never been off the cd player for about a fortnight. DH IS GOING INSANE!! hehe  It's much better than I would have thought.

Gwen Stefani's love angel music baby is also fab. Good point on the ironing front Lucy.

I also really like Nelly's sweat/suit.

Gotta say tho I will listen to pretty much anything - well within reason lol

Lou, my mate has been sending me some of CC's songs when we're online and they are pretty good. I like Show a little faith

J x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Music Lovers

Just seen this thread and wanted to add a post.  I love a good dance and music is a large part of my life. I love all different kinds of music, I can remember growing up with my Mum and Dad playing The Rolling Stones and The Beatles, Beatles still being a BIG fav of mine, best album of mine is 'Revolver' by them, love it. 

Last CD's for me were, TAKE THAT greatest hits  , Robbie Williams   and Bob Marley  

I am also loving Greenday and Blink 182.

Good thread

Shaz xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Shaz and J! 

I too grew up listening to the Beatles with my Dad, I remember he still had them on vinyl and I used to spend hours playing them. 

I too bought the Take That album, love it - it so reminds me of my younger days!  

Need to get some more new music soon... any reccomendations?

Lou W xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Lou

So who was your fav in Take That?  Mine was Mark Owen   still think he is a sweet little thing   

I got myself the new Will Young CD, like his music and it is good. 

Do you have Sky? I love watching the music channels and watching the videos    I really enjoy Magic but at times it makes me feel a little old  

Love Shaz xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Green Day ROCK !!!!

I have seen them live 3 times and need more !!!!!

If I am stressed, upset or down Linkin Park get me through it .... Seen them live too !!!

I love music !!!

T xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Agree about Green Day, DH has CD, it's really good.

Shaz


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have all their CDs - inc. a very rare Dookie iin a green case - and Autographed !!!

Ok I sound like a geek now 

BUT I did get a kiss of them all *swoon*


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

My fav in Take That was Robbie... still love him now <swoons at the thought>



I've got the Will Young cd too, i really like it.

xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Tashja the geek

Your post made me laugh   but lucky you I would like a kiss from the lead singer of Green Day  

Lou - Lovin Robbie now  , seen him twice, first time I was at the front and what a lovely view I had   but second time was at Knebworth but what a fantastic experience  

Have to hold my hands up and admit to seeing 'LEVEL 42' live    it was along time ago so please forgive me  

Shaz xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Well if we are admitting the embarrassing I had to take lil bro to see the spice girls  

I was 18 at the time and it cost me mum £50 and a freebie night at the pub just to get me there !!!  

T xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I think you win that one, Level 42 don't seem so bad   

Shaz


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

nothing like sympathy

I can beat myself though by admitting I went to see E17 4 times and fainted twice   

My mum wouldn't let me go again 

T xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

oh yes that is the winner    

When I was about 18/19 I loved Alexander O'Neal but never got the chance to see him, well a couple of years ago he was playing local to me, so me and my friend went to see him, forgetting we had aged and so had he    nothing like a room full of 30/40 year olds screaming at on old man on stage    but he was still good. For a couple of hours I felt like I was 18 again   wonderful.

Shaz


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I feel like that when I look at the guys from New Kids On The Block - they are all so old now 

Why do these people get old  How dare they !!!

T xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw Rick Astley on something a while back, very pleased to say age has been very kind to him    

I can remember givin it large to 'never gonna give you up'   

I still play my 'Greatest Hits' by Rick Astley   

How sad am I


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Shaz, I can't believe you admit to that lol

J x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Shaz

You just beat my Spice Girls and my fainting by admitting that  

T xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Thought i would catch up with you music lovers  

I agree Green day are good, prefer their earlier stuff though.

A friend of mine lives next door to Mark King from Level 42, his house is amazing.

Take that - oh how i was in love with Mark. Went to see them live a few times and it was amazing. Even my friends dad who took up was bopping away   

My saddo moment of fame is that i have met Ant and Dec twice (in their PJ and Duncan days!) If i had a scanner i would post the pics!! I wonder if taking a photo of a photo will work?!!!! I have also had a kiss off Peter Andre - YUKKKK


Biggest recommendation at the mo is Jack Johnson - what a fab album  

L xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks girls   

Hi Leanne

Snap on the Mark Owen front  

PJ & Duncan OMG but not as bad as Peter Andre - that beats my Rick Astley moment   

Shaz x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Am i winning on the most embarrassing moment then?


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh yes it does, I mean Peter Andre


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

at you lot ! I haven't been on this thread for ages! about time i did 

well they certainly are embarrasing moments 

My mate wants me to go and see next friday .wait for it.......... CHAS & DAVE!  and he really wants to go for old times sake ^roflamo^ 
do i have the guts to go though?  

Leanne i agree Jack Johnson's album is fab 

xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey music lovers, glad to see this thread thriving!  

Suzie - Chaz and Dave?? How could you possible pass on such an opportunity?? 

Hmmm have been trying to think of an embarassing moment..... but just can't think of one!!! I feel I must have missed out   

As for Jack johnson - buying his album and then listening to it everyday was what made me want to start this thread!! It's a wonderful album! 

Lou W xxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

My embaressing moment is still to come.

I a dying to meet the guys from Linkin Park ...... BUT ...... I know that when I do meet them I will either :-
a) Throw up - no doubt over Chester 
b) Start giggling uncontrolably - I have a habit of doing this (wedding vowes was the last time)
c) Faint - and probably knock myself out in the process 

Rest assured as soon as I meet them you will all be the first to know which option I take !!! 

I need to go to a concert soon - not been to anything for ages - there is nothing good on though 

T xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Tashja

I think I would take the giggling option, I have a habit of this as well and it is always at the wrong moment   

Lou - Not even one embarrassing moment? Are you sure  

Suzie - Chaz and Dave - you go girl   You should support your friend in this   , we want to hear all about it.

Shaz


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is the fact that I used to have a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge poster of PJ and Duncan on my wall....... and I loved them!   

I also had pictures of Ronan everywhere when I was in my Boyzone days..... one day the dog pulled one of them off and pooped right on his face!!!  
Mum and Dad thought this was hillarious! 

Lou W xxxxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Lou W said:


> The only thing I can think of is the fact that I used to have a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge poster of PJ and Duncan on my wall....... and I loved them!
> 
> I also had pictures of Ronan everywhere when I was in my Boyzone days..... one day the dog pulled one of them off and pooped right on his face!!!
> Mum and Dad thought this was hillarious!
> ...


OMG - PJ & Duncan AND Ronan !!! 

Thats 2 embaresments right there in 1 post   

Come on admit it who used to like Chesney Hawkes 

T xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

He was the one and only! lol  Did anyone see him on The Games last year?


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I loved the song but didnt like Chesney at all, never have liked men with long hair   

Olive - can i beat your Chas and Dave with going to see Westlife this year    

L xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

chickadee said:


> He was the one and only! lol Did anyone see him on The Games last year?


I liked Chesney (head is hung in shame) but when that song comes on at a party it gets everyone going  

Has anyone else heard the new song by Andy from X Factor? It is being shown on Sky music?

Shaz xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Guess what girls, blast from my past hit me in the face.......Level 42 are playing live in Brighton     Fingers crossed Rick Astley will soon follow    

Hope you are all well.

Keep dancing   

Shaz xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I loved Level 42. Bet they look really old now though. 

Love kImx x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What a great thread!

I am into Kelly Clarkson ATM I saw her Live in nottingham last Tuesday - She was really good
and I have a few favorites in the chart too - Madonna's _sorry_ Meek ft Leo sayer, Jack Johnson's one (better together) 
in the chart is really good - Ive never heard of him before  any one heard his stuff before this record ?

I have not heard Andy's new song - must keep an ear out,


~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Dizzi Hun, if you mean has anyone heard of Jack Johnson before, read back from the beginning of this thread!!!!
When I got the Jack Johnson album that was practically what made me start this thread - 
it is so good
buy it now
buy it now
buy it now


Love Lou W xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh heck - knew I'd get caught out for scan reading!

Going back to read the replies properly and then to order the cd from play.com!

Thanks Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Also just wanted to say that we just bought the Jack Johnson album, and if there's anyone out there who was thinking about getting it then DO DO DO!! I'm listening to it now and it's fabulous!!


In your original post too ! DUH  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwwww I'll let you off hun - I know you're a busy little bee! 
Just make sure you buy it - you certainly wont regret it! 
Gorgeous album!

Love Lou xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jack Johnson it fab - so chilled!
Has anyone else got the Seth lakeman CD? Just brought it and its very very good (like a bit  of folk music)


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Think I will have to treat myself to Jack Johnson as you are all saying how good it is.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

All replies read - no scanning   what a hoot!

I am the one and only.... no body i'd rather be! Oh this was released in time for my 18th!

OK embarrassing   ...... Have a vinyl copy of the first "now thats what I call music" album
and Ive seen Don William's Live, 
and I really like Shane wards "thats my goal"  

don't think he beats Chas and Dave tho   

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me again!



Which Jack Johnson CD should I order 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://www.play.com/play247.asp?pa=srmr&page=title&r=CD&title=590017
This one Dizzy

This is link is nothing to do with fertility friends - just my own opinion to help a friend out


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

All ordered - I though it must be this one as it has better together on it.

Love the Note


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

I am going on a shopping day tomorrow  and I am going to treat myself to the Jack Johnson CD.

Will give you feed back 

Shaz x


Dizzi squirrel said:


> All replies read - no scanning  what a hoot!
> 
> I am the one and only.... no body i'd rather be! Oh this was released in time for my 18th!
> 
> ...


Dizzi - Don Williams - YOU WIN  

Shaz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dropped myself in it then


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Got myself the Jack Johnson CD, lovin it  

DH thinks it is going to be one for HIS car, he can think again    mine all mine   

Shaz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mine should arrive tommorow!

~Dizzi~


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Who is Don Williams 

T xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Yay Shaz glad you're loving Jack Johnson, such a lovely album 
Dizzi let us know what you think!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

**Tashja** said:


> Who is Don Williams
> 
> T xx


OLD! country and western music artist - Very Good!
Tracks such as AMANDA, Atta way to Go, ghost story, ties that bind...........


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nooooooooo................... 

You need a bit of Dolly (jolene, 9-5, etc) - most listen too tracks on my ipod


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fantastic Debs!

I like Kenny Rogers too!

I have to say I am a country and western Fan both Old stuff and new, Garth brooks, Alan Jacksonbut  is the man at the Moment .... 
Dh and I miss CMT on Sky first saw Shania Twain on there, been to her concert too, Now she was the best! Live performer Ive ever seen!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Errmmmm...... now you are scaring me Dizzy  

My fave cds at the moment are;

Jack Johnson
Seth lakeman (Kitty Jay)
Dolly Parton (grtst hits)
Pink Floyd (The wall)
A-HA (lifelines)
Magic Numbers

What are yours?


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm Fave CDs is a difficult one... they change all the time and most of it is older stuff I've had for a while!!

In my car I've got

Jack Johnson
Gorrillaz
Various chillout albums for long journeys!
Faithless
Tubular Bells by Mike Oldfield

Hmmm quite a mix but no country and western I have to say!  

Lou xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Be nice to me when I tell you what is in my car at the moment.........

Best of DR. HOOK     

I said BE NICE.

Shaz xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Dr.Hook ??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

you old romantic you


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

SEXY EYES   

Love it but the man with the eye patch does not do it for me


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

no matter my mood i love a wee bit of James Blunt, u can interprate it how u want, it can seem depressing, but on the other hand not... i love David Gray...but my top 5 fav albums are:

Greenday - American Idiot
James Blunt - Back To Bedlam
Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day
David Gray - Life In Slow Motion
Eric Clapton - Clapton Unplugged


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Dizzi

Did your Jack Johnson turn up? If so, what do you think?

Shaz xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It Sure did and I'm Loving it!
its been on all day and yesterday in fact I fell asleep to it last night

 it is my fav album  after  Don Williams   (only joking)
~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

my top 5 in car at the mo are

James Blunt
Jack Johnson
Eva Cassidy
Maroon 5
Happy Songs 

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I like eva cassidy too - songbird in cd player and a glass of nice red wine in hand = a good evening


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

debs songbird in my cd player also ! 

I love her version of over the rainbow! theres one point in it that gives me goosebumps ! 

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

me tooo - shivers up and down my spine.

Do you have katie Mellua as well - I like her first cd (not so sure about the latest one)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i do have hers too! I like one song on the new album called i cried for you but not too keen on the rest got to say 

x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

HI girls

I have the Eva Cassidy CD and DH has Katie Mellua, both are GREAT.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Has anyone seen coldplay live?

They are playing at the isle of wight festival in June and dh has just bought some tickets. My brother has seen coldplay live and says they are not very good but a friend of mine says they are fab. Not sure whether to go or let him go with a mate. Also not sure if i fancy camping   I do fancy seeing Lou Reed and the Foo Fighters though.

anyone else got tickets to the iow festival this year? 

L xx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Leanne,

My sister and brother-in-law have seen Coldplay live several times now - they really rate them in concert. Personally I'm not convinced that they'd be great live but the festival and camping sounds great (although my sister, who likes her luxuries, decided that Coldplay weren't quite good enough to get her into a tent! ).

Jules


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Leanne

I like Coldplay but I would suffer the tent for the Foo Fighters   

Shaz x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Leanne said:


> Has anyone seen coldplay live?
> 
> They are playing at the isle of wight festival in June and dh has just bought some tickets. My brother has seen coldplay live and says they are not very good but a friend of mine says they are fab. Not sure whether to go or let him go with a mate. Also not sure if i fancy camping  I do fancy seeing Lou Reed and the Foo Fighters though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Shaz W said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Got myself the Jack Johnson CD, lovin it
> 
> ...


TOO LATE, DH has pinched my Jack Johnson CD


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Ooooooooooooh no Shaz! Naughty DH  

Did anyone else see the Gorrilaz live from Birmingham on Friday night on tv? My goodness it was so brilliant - have to admit I've nicked DHs Gorrilaz album now    

Lou xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep saw it - was a bit disapointed that they didn't have the 3d animation though...


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Awww Beaker sorry it disappointed you - must admit I've never seen it before so don't know what the 3d animation is like, but judging by the rest of the stuff Gorrilaz do I bet it's great.

Just listening to the radio and they're playin that song 'Crazy' by Niles Barkely (I think that's who it is!) that got to number one on downloads alone - how good is that song??!!

Also was listening to Jo Whiley on my way up the M5 on Friday, she played a track by a so far little known female artist - it was fab but I'm struggling to remember who it was... the track was about wishing she was a punk-rocker or something. Lots of people were saying she sounded like a new-day version on Tracey Chapman... anybody else know what I'm on about and what she was called??  

Need to learn how to download music from the web to be honest... any hints?

Lou xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Lou - Sorry ive not heard that song but i used to love Tracy Chapman so if she sounds half as good as her i am sure i will like it.

Has anyone seen the film Walk The Line? It is based on a true story of Johnny cash, his life and his rising fame. Johnny is played by Joaquin Phoenix and Reese Witherspoon is June Carter. They do all the singing and playing of instruments themselves (Reese Witherspoon won an oscar for it) It is absolutely brilliant. Not the kind of film i would usually want to watch, and i have never been a huge fan of country music but it was so good i had to buy the soundtrack for it and have not stopped listening to it for the past week. Jack Johnson is back on the shelf   

L xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Leanne said:


> Jack Johnson is back on the shelf


  

Blasphemy!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is this who you mean Lou? http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000BBYSEM/ref=pd_sim_pm_dp_1/202-3679788-7511033

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

That's the one Beaker!



xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmmmm bit of a dilemma... any advice?

I want to get an MP3 player so that I can just plug that in to my car stereo rather than having to keep changing CDs while I'm driving along! 
Thing is, I had thought about just getting a cheap one.... but I have seen one that I've soooo fallen in love with   I know it really doesn't matter what it looks like and all that, but it's sooooo nice! 
Shall I make myself wait a couple of months and save up for it, or shall I just get a cheap one? Especially as I'm doing the long drive up the M5 to the midlands on Thursday AGAIN!!

What would you do??

Lou xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Save up and get the one you want - you'll regret it otherwise

Alternatively get Dh to buy it for you!


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

I think you're right Beaker, I didn't buy one yet (I spent the money on a new mobile for my aunt!) but I'm still in two minds about which one I should get. the cheap one is £35 and i would need to buy an adaptor for the car at £10. but the one i love is £70 and comes with free adaptior cable. 
so altogether its only £25 more. 
Hmm thing is cant get DH to buy it for me - he earns all the money so he would be anyway   Trouble is that would be half my monthly allowance gone in one go  

Dilemmas


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried looking on ebay and stuff to see if you can get it cheaper?


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Ooooh good idea... will have to check that out - wouldn't get the free cable then though... although if it was a lot cheaper I spose it wouldn't matter!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I feel the need to go spend extortionate amounts of money on CD's - anyone got anything good recently?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

anyone


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmmm haven't bought anything new that recently (money lacking   )

But I know there have been a few that DH and I have thought... oooh we should get that!
Only trouble is what were they........?  

Ah yes - theres that theme tune from 'Planet Earth' BBC programme - they've got an album out. Then there's the Embrace album - can't stand their world cup song but their other stuff is alright. I want that Sandi Thom one but don't think that's out till next month. 

Will keep thinking..... very jealous - I want some 

lol 

Lou xxxxxxxxxxx

PS remembered another one we both want..... John Legend x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dh brought them embrace album. tis 'ok' 
Have ordered the John Legend cd for 5.99 from play.com

Have ordered a few "various" albums as well to keep me going


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Also we bought tickets for BIL to see Jose Gonzalez (no idea of spelling) 
He reckons he is amazing, and I know he has an album out xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

anyone heard of rhufus wainright ? ( think thats the spelling! ) 

listened to it last night and he has really odd way of singing but quite liked it 



beaker did you buy any good albums?

Also borrowed take that ultimate collection from work this week and i know its sad but have had great fun in singing along to it 


xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

teee heee - I got the take that album for Xmas - its now on my ipod. 

Did you mean Rufus Wainwright? http://www.rufuswainwright.com/
Never heard of him before......


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thats him beaker 

x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

I got the TT album for Christmas too - and like Suzie says its so much fun having it at full blast and realising you still remember every word!  

Brilliant!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Am sat here at 5am in my hotel room watching MTV (something I don't do at home) nd just watching loads of US bands. hummm me thinks a trip to he cd shop is coming.

List so far;

[email protected] the Disco (didn't get the album title) 
Nickelback - Roadrunner 2006

would buy Red Hot Chill'is but DH has already brought - might have to'borrow' that one


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Just seen an ad for the new Jack Johnson album. anyone got it yet?

L xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Oooooh no I haven't Leanne - but if you get it soon then tell me what its like!!

Aggggggh can't find the love ladder  

Lou xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I cant either and im getting annoyed!!!!!

L xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Ginny - me and DH love Kanye West!!! Last summer we listened to his album non-stop in the car!
I think we have his new album on the PC somewhere because DH has it on his MP3 player... must hunt it out because I really want to listen to it!

Loving what I've heard of John Legend - would really like his album too
and I want the Niles Barkley one too

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Awww Ginny bless you - it was taken in Australia about Jan 05 (we lived there for 6 months).

I agree with what you say about Kanye - he is a modern day genius for sure. 
My DH loved that track about the JCB too - did you like that one?

Seeing as we have similar tastes, have you heard of Sandi Thom? The radio have been playing on of her songs 'I wish I was punk rocker' I love it. I think her album comes out next month and I'm really looking forward to hearing the rest of it. It's a bit different in the sense that its quite 'raw' if that makes sense? But I really like her stuff. 

What else do you like to listen to?
Love 
Lou xxx

Your cats look gorgeous - we are getting a new kitten 2 weeks tomorrow - just hoping my old lady cat will like her!


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Ginny,

Am burning the Kanye West 'Last Registration' CD right now on the other PC so I can listen to it while I drive around in the sunshine today!!



Will let you know what I think!

Love Lou xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Ginny!

Yeah I sure am enjoying the sunshine!! Been a lovely day again, started off a bit overcast but it's been a sunny afternoon. We had a lovely afternoon yesterday as well celebrating DH's win and it went on well into the night!   I bet it was lovely walking round Leeds - such a lovely city from what I have heard, my little brother is off to Uni there in September. 

My brother has different taste to me too, although just like you I pretty much like everything. He is really into alternative Indie and Rock, some of which is actually really good. I have to confess I have the Take That greatest hits album - its a bit of a throw back to my childhood and I do enjoy singing to it at the top of my lungs every now and then!  

I love R&B, always have done. When I was about 12 a friend gave me the Blackstreet album and I played it non-stop! I also got really into Faithless around the same time. 
Being a child of the nineties (just!!!) I also love trance and dance. My DH is 4 years older and went all over the country clubbing to all that too! Maybe you saw him without knowing!!

I went out and bought three albums today - one of which was the John Legend one!! Have wanted it for aaaaaaaaages and it's brilliant!! 
I also bought Gnarls Barkley one (I soooo thought his name was Niles when they said it on the radio!!) and that's really good from the first listen too. 
The third one I bought was a bit different, its the Zutons becasue I love their song 'Why wont you give me your love'. Think it will be a great summer time album for a sing along. Am really enjoying it, well worth a listen. 

The Kanye West album I have loved the last couple of days - so glad I finally managed to find it on the PC! I really love the Golddigger track too! I went to Ministry of Sound last year with my friend who lives in London and we'd been in there five minuted when they played that track. The whole place went mad and the base rumbled the whole building - I'll never forget that, makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck! 

I love through the wire too, that album really is awesome. What's his other one - I've not heard that at all?

Recently have been listening to Gorillaz which DH got for christmas - that's very good too.

Sorry to hear that your furbabies are no longer with you, so sad when you have to say goodbye. Do you think you'll get anymore?

Have a great rest of your weekend hun!!

Love Lou xxxxxxx

PS have blown you loads of bubbles just for having such good taste in music


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya All

Just a quicky as about to jump in a taxi to zoom off again. Has anyone got the sonjee roos (not sure of the name) album?

DH has just played it me and its cooooooll. Me thinks it will be appearing on my ipod when I'm next home (friday!)

Hope everyone is ok.

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I have both of those records - beverley knights latest complication and the Goldfrapp album - both brill.

Also just started listening to "the weekend" - a 3 cd compilation, the bar, the club, the morning after - really good for getting you in the mood


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I was at the concert where she recorded the cover of Robin Williams hit - won tickets from Radio 2


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry i do read this but am c**p at remembering to post !









I have to say im sad as i am listening to charlotte Church tissue and issues cd







as it is good to sing along to in the car









love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

lol I've been listening loads to John Legend - thanks for the reccomendation (sorry can't remember who it was!)

Love the smilies btw Suzie


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Twas me Beaker - Twas me!!   Fab isnt it!

No i havent deserted you hunnies, I have just been landed back into the world of work   Getting there though - and I have to just keep remembering that it isnt for too long! 

Suzie I have that CC album - I dont mind her for a bit of a sing-a-long I have to admit! 

Lou xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

see knew i wasn't the only sad one


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

thank you Lou!

As for CC, I have rachel stevens for exactly the same purposes


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

I have to admit my favouritist corny sing-a-long album is WESTLIFE!!!!! I have a bit of a thing for them!  
Whenever I drive up to see family (about a 2 hour drive) I put them on and sing away as loud as I like   Many a time have been stuck in a standstill traffic jam on the M5 with windows down and its taken me far too long to realise that the person next to me can hear me sounding like a strangled cat


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh so it was you was it.......


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Beaker said:


> As for CC, I have rachel stevens for exactly the same purposes


ok but is she as bad as having S Club seven? ( and not just one album )


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

OK i have disgraced myself


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

- one was forgivable... but more


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Beaker said:


> oh so it was you was it.......


Uh oh


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My Car sing along cd has to the Atomic kittens    
but Robbie Williams is top of my list ATm


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow Alanis Morrisette - haven't listened to that for ages - i used to love that album!! Must try and fish it out again! 

Ginny - fetching our little kitten on Friday -soooooooooo excited! 

Lou xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

eeek - I have been a whole week without using me ipod! can you adam and eve it?


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Have you guys heard the Sandy Thom "I wish I was a punk rocker" wow this song totally blows me away, I rushed out to buy the single but woolies was all out so had to wait a whole week to get it, even the other song on the single is good.  Her album is due on 5th June can't wait - real raw talent!!!! The first time I heard it my eyes welled up (i'm a totally over emotional wreck the now)


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello music lovers!  

Well OMG I finally went and bought an ipod! Really very naughty as didn't really have the money but hey we all need a treat every now and then don't we  
Can't believe how good the quality of it is, am very impressed. 

Have been listening to the radio loads recently too, I love it when all the new summer tracks start coming out. Scott Mills makes me laugh so much too  
One of my favs at the moment is the Nelly Furtado Man Eater track, I really hated it when I first heard it but now I love it!! 
Have got the Sandi Thom track on my ipod, not got the album yet but will def be getting it. 

Hope you're all ok? 
What you all listening to at the moment then?

Lou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya

Lou - you naughty muppet!  They are great though are't they! 

Very sad but not havign time to listen to ipod at the moment. Might go rip some more cd's onto my ipod for this week though...
Not really brought anything new recently either.

Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm the same about nelly. the new stuff isn't cutting it for me. Oh well. I guess I'll be sticking to the same old cd's for a while


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I love my ipod nano  Wouldnt be without it 

Although dh says i have all my old crap rubbish cd's on it   
nothing wrong with take that greatest hits and the bee gees 

xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Not popped in here for ages, how you all doing?

Olive - i listened to my bee gees album the other night, aren't they great to sing along too?

Went to the Isle of Wight festival Sunday and saw Coldplay from about 10 rows back (on Robs shoulders so got a great view!) Wow, they were absolutely fantastic, i am still thinking about it now 3 days later. Cant wait to see the line up for next years festival, gets better every year  

L xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have come on here for a whinge 

I want NEED to go to a concert soon  Its like a drug seeing Linkin Park, Blink 182, Foo Fighters or Marilyn Manson live - there on the stage in front of you 

So tonight I go on to look for tickets - I feel like at the moment I will go and see ANYONE - but I really do draw the line at Madness or Pink 

Well whinge over - I am off to check the LP site in case they have announced a tour in Stockport in the last 15 minutes 

So so so sad 

T xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tashja.. My Dh is the same with CDs - its like he has a genetic compulsion to buy music  

Well I brought a triple cd of dancefloor classics yesterday. though it might cheer me up (feeling pooey) but it hasn't worked yet. Think I need to listen to it at full volume with a bottle of beer in my hand


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Well darling DH sorted the problem last night 

He put my LP DVD on full blast, turned out the lights, shut the door and left me with a bottle of wine. 

BLISS !!

T xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I need one of those DH's - do you rent him out?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yes and how much does he cost 

x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Howdy music lovers!

Got a skin for my ipod now so less scared about scratching it  
Am going up to see my dad and brother this weekend which is cool coz he always fills my ipod up with songs for me  

I have a question re downloading music, can you download entire albums?
And if you download songs say from the apple music store and they go into the software that came with the ipod can you also burn them onto cds?

ANybody else loving that 'kick push' song at the mo?

Love Lou xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Right thats it  

The whole world knows I am ready to boogie at a concert and they are ALL winding me up over it !!!

In the kitchen making a brew with Kerrang music channel on in the background when they start running through a list of songs you can listen to and they also give a bit of a run down on the bands playing.

Well Linkin Park are on that list  

So theres me making a brew when out of the corner of my ear   I hear the guy on TV going on about Linkin Park touring and doing some big shows ....

Well that was it ..... hell broke loose ......

I threw the cup of tea, "try" and sprint across the dining room to get to the PC to book the best tickets for EACH show, fell over a chair nearly killing me and the dog - only to land on the floor to the sound of the same guy going "its a shame none of these shows are in the UK" - I am sure he was laughing at ME !!!      

I am so angry and I have a great bruise 

T xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tashja - thats just cruel....


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Its evil of the evilest kind 

T xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi

Can I join you. 

I am a massive music lover -cant live without it.

Like most music really enjoying the Massive Attack album at the moment they are sooo good and loving Snow Patrols most recent song. Run by Snow Patrol has to be one of my favourites also love with or without you bu U2

Look forward to chatting

xx [br]: 1/07/06, 21:45 Anyone like Moby??

Hes bringing out a best off  in Nov looking forward  to that, he is fab in concert.

Whats new with you guys??

YodaXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been listening to Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush's 'Don't Give Up' today...it's been so inspirational and gave me the positive kick I need.

Ahhhh..thank god for music!!

Vicki x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Does anyone else really hate the new Robbie Williams stuff - its a load of tosh - what is he doing


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I think poor old Robbie has lost the plot    

I am a big Robbie fan but not to keen on his latest stuff.

Smurfs xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Me neither

Loving the new Snow Patrol song Set the Fire to the Third Bar  - beautiful!

Redcapp - I agree Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush - Class!  Hope you are well xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Did anyone listen to Take That on Chris Moyles this morning (Ok showing my age now) 
I really like their new single and think I have an album to put on my xmas list already.

Also really liking the new Seth lakeman stuff....

DH has brought loads of new CD's but they all sound the same to me


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I hate Robbies new stuff,can't get into it at all.

Charlies mum-I've not heard Take Thats new single yet.
Who's Seth Lakeman by the way?

love
Prue.xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Seth Lakeman was nominated for the mercury music award last year - he is kind of folky and lots of violin stuff (very radio 2)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

hiya, can i join ya?

i love robbies new tunes, well to be honest i LOVE robbie <swoon> (my ds calls him wobbly williams )
we used his angels song at my nanna's funeral, it just seems like it was written for her (still cant listen to it without cryin )
i heard take thats new song on radio 1, sorry but what a load of [email protected]#t! it sounds like they are tring to rip off james blunt (love his album)
saying that with my album collection i cant really talk lol, everything from e17 to the killers with a few pure swing albums and lovers greatest hits inbetween 

love maz xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard Take Thats new song and I have to to say I rather like it    Gary Barlow has been doing interviews most of the week it has been nice to hear about the boys   

Smurfs xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Just joining in i hate the new Robbie Williams stuff ~ & Justin Timberlake it's gone all stange i don't liek it yuck !! 

I am yet to hear take that's new song but did buy Gay barlows new book i am half way though very good just getting to the juicey bit's ~ have to admit thou i was always a Mark fan   

Sara xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I also agree about Justin Timberlakes song, not keen.

Sara - are you enjoying Gary's book? May put it on my Christmas list.

Not had a new CD for a long time, see one advertised yesterday on TV, 'Best of Luther Vandross' have most of his music but fancy that one for the car, lots of good ones on one CD. 

Smurfs xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Gary's book is ok not the greatest read but i am only half way though ~ taking it on hol's to finish i am awiting for the juciey parts and the parts about Robbie .... will keep you posted, 

Luther Vandross good choice nice and relaxing for baby as well ! 

Sara xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oooh - might have to put that gary barlow book on the xmas list.....


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Must get Luther Vandross's greatest hits.
It was advertised the other day and i was jigging about and singing along to it.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I really am in the slow readers group still havent managed to finish garys book i'm at the part the band are spiltting up & he has started going out with Dawn (his wife) , 

Anyway on the way home from clacton yesterday i heard Take That's new song   ‘Patience’  i need ‘Patience’  to listen to it OMG i waited 10 years for that i have to say girls i was so so dissapointed not what i was hoping for, they could have done much better, all you hear is Gary really shows how Robbie was such a vaulable member of the group owww going off on one now, 

Any one else heard it i think we should do a Poll    

Sara xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Robbie has another new song out and I watched the video on Sky over the weekend, have to admit I rather like it    He looks SO grown up in the video.

Heard on the radio that the new Take That single is set to be the Christmas number 1   

Smurfs x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its all us old timers buying it smurfs 

Whats the new Robbie single like? Haven't heard it yet


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I loved Take That first time round and I am sure it will be the same this time but on a more mature level - of course    

Still look at Mark Owen and my heart skips a beat       

Robbie's new song is OK, he sings high again in this one but it is better than his last one


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

As long as Robbie doesn't try to rap it must be better


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Not normally my thing but do any of  you like the new Girls Aloud song? 

Must be my hormones but I like it      - should I hang my head in shame    

Smurfs x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not usually a robbie fan but would have to admit love his new song and ooooooooooooo he looks lurvly in the vid


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am liking Robbies new song "lovelight" and girls alouds new one too, (going to download it in a mo)

Robbies albulm is #1
Never been a take that fan, but I am liking their new song too!
~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I quite like the new Girls Aloud track...Very catchy and sticks in your head!

Don't make me wanna jump in my toot toot though


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I keep humming the girls aloud song - its sooo catchy 

The other one that I keep hearing is the "put your hands up for detroit" thing. No idea who or what it is but I keep doing a daft little dance round the kitchen when it comes on (keep telling DH its me hormones- don't think he is believing me one little bit)


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

So pleased I have not got to hang my head in shame     as I am not the only one who likes the Girls Aloud song 
 

Do any of you like Lily Allen? DH likes her music and I do like some of it but I do like to watch her video's, she is good to watch.

So what CD's are going to be on your Christmas list this year?  I really want the new Luther Vandross one, but I have a birthday before Christmas and I have made it very clear to my DH that I WANT IT    

Smurfs xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

humm xmas cd list...... *ponders*

Take That's new album
Possibly the new Seth Lakeman album


ermmmmm struggling a bit cos all the ones I want Dh keeps buying from tescos


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Moby & U2 are bringing out greatest hits.  Sounds good!!

XX


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Haven't U2 already got greatest hits on 2 albums (1980-1990 and 1990-200?)?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Then again....U2 have had their How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb album out since then...So they'll be putting their tracks from that on it.

I'll be first in the queue for the U2 greatest hits one!!!!..Not a lover of Moby though


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Apparently the u2 one is even better than the others and on 1 CD - I think it was on radio 1.  Also Sissor Sisters new album is supposedto be good
XX


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

'ta dah' (scissor Sisters) is very good - listening to it on my ipod at the mo


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I fancy the new Scissor Sisters CD, going on my list  

Smurfs


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Not happy Justin Timberlake not coming to Scotland  just checcked his gigs on ticketmaster   we like him too!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Great photo Yoda - 'look mum - no arms' 

Did you hear Justin Timberlake on Radio one last week? The king on 1 word answers


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Charlies-Mum said:


> I keep humming the girls aloud song - its sooo catchy
> 
> The other one that I keep hearing is the "put your hands up for detroit" thing. No idea who or what it is but I keep doing a daft little dance round the kitchen when it comes on (keep telling DH its me hormones- don't think he is believing me one little bit)


I have finally heard this and yes I can see why you keep singing it.

Smurfs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

'tis very catchy!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Charlies Mum

I listen to Radio 1 all day long - missed him    could probably down load it thoughXX

You would think he would be good as he is a presenter also - he is doing mtvawards


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm actually loving Justin Timberlake at the moment (should I be embarrassed about this?).


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just downloaded All saints "rock steady" anyone else lovin this 
Still think Robbie W is sexy lovin both his tunes too

Also a work mate is off to the states on friday and is getting me an Ipod nano 

I am soooo excited so Charlies mum and others with Ipods - I may need some help soon

~Dizzi~


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey girls, 
Not heard All Saints new song yet.
Not into Robbies tunes at all unfortunatly.

Dizzi-Wait til you get your ipod,you'll be a giddy kipper then!

love
Prue.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Prue do you have an Ipod then 
I'm also liking Simon Webbe 
shows how much influence he had in Blue!


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Dizzi,
love my ipod.
Have it on all the time,even when i'm doing the hoovering,changing beds etc...
Exept you can't hear the phone then.
I have Simon Webbes album.
I like it,like his voice.

Has anyone ever heard a song by Jane Sidberry called Calling all angels
It is the most haunting beautifull song i've ever heard.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi

Dizzi - I am also liking the All Saints new song, another good tune around.

I also like Simon from Blue, he has done some good stuff, well done him  

Does anyone like The Ordinary Boys? DH has been playing the CD and I rather like it. 

Smurfs x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I like the Ordinary Boys CD - have it on my Ipod 

Not heard of Jane Sidberry - whats it like?


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Me & DH like The Ordinary Boys .. very catchy music .. but have to admit i hadnt heard of them before preston went on BB, 

All Saints new song i like it but the video is a bit   
Love Simon Webb's album, 
Think i might put lemars ablum on my xmas list,


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I had not heard of Preston before BB and he soon become my fav, wish he had won.

Anyone seen the new Mac D's advert? Love the fella in it, and the music takes me back, brings a smile to my face everytime I see it   

Smurfs


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Girls, 

Ordinary boys have catchy tunes don't they.

Mrs-H, I love Lemarr,got all his albums and love em.

Charlies mum-I will try and find a link for you to listen to Jane Sidberrys calling all angels song.
Be prepared to cry though,it is beautifull.

I'm wanting Ultimate Dirty dancing c.d,Sugababes the singles ang Jamiraquai's greatest hits.
Love Jamiraquai.

love
Prue.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ok ultimate sady moment  I actually am thinking about asking for the "Ultimate boy bands" album for xmas. Its got me toe tapping to the advert......


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Charlies-Mum glad you admitted to that coz so am I


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no i think the pregnant hormones are getting to you both   

.... come on you don't really want it !!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

My head is hung in shame but yeah I do    but I am going to blame it on the hormones    

Also fancy the Pink CD, is that one any better


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok ok time to confess i like it too !! ~  heehee i can't even blame it on hormones <hangs head in shame>  
I like Pink ! ... Shaz just looked at your ticker 19 days wow !!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Ummmmm Mrs H    

Did anyone see Take That on Parkinson last night? Still looking good  

Smurfs


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I saw it ~ i was hoping they would talk a bit more   ~ sadly have to say i don't fancy any of them anymore ... but i always had a thing for Robbie so i guess thats why ! 

Mark has hardly changed ! 

sara xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah I agree, he could have done more of an interview with them.

Mark was always the one I liked and he still is, he is so sweet.

Smurfs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh no - I missed it!  Could have done with a good ogle as well 

DH brought us (ok me) two new CD's at the w/e.
Paulo Nutori (sp?) - Very good and chilling sound. Bit like James Blunt 
Knarls barkley - Ok but going to be a slow grower I think.

Also saw/heard the new Robbie single - liking it a lot more than his other 'recent' stuff


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah the new robbie one is fab and he look gorg.  also the JT one.  Managed to get a hold of the Moby greatest hits - fab takes me back to my old clubbing days (was listening to this whilst getting ready for a night out    )  a good mixture though not just clubby stuff.

XXX


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

I have Paul O'Grady show on the TV and tomorrow is a TAKE THAT special.

Set your reminder girls

Smurfs


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Snap i was just going to post that !! 

bet your glad of maternity leave !! 

enjoy !

Sara xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Loving it but the days are going so FAST


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

That's good in a way the faster they good the quicker you get to meet your baby   .. 

I got Dh queens greatest hit & George Michael new album 25, it inc some wham but me & my big mouth i gave them to him early  

Sara xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Really looking forward to meeting him, on count down.

When is your sister due or has she had her baby?

I fancy the George Michael one, looks good. You are like me when I get something for my DH I can never keep it a secret and he ends up getting his presents early.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

yes matt ends up with loads of presents as he gets them all early then i need some for round the tree   
Sister is due Friday, so not long now, we thought she was going to have him 3 weeks ago but lucky all was ok and she was sent home, 
I am really bad as i got most people presents from amazon they are really good for dvd's cd's and it means i can wrap them easily


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Amazon is good and I also use Play, DH loves his DVD's and I can get some good bargins from them. 

Hope all goes well with your sister xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I use Play as well - often cheaper than Amazon


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

cd wow is very cheap XX

Take it no-one likes moby then - ah well ..........


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Yoda

DH likes Moby and was very pleased when we went to see Robbie and Knebworth and Moby was one of the support bands.

Smurfs


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Glad someone likes him - only kidding!!    

xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Yoda

Your picture is lovely xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Cheers hon

God, not long for you now - could come any time xxxxxxx Your one will be just as cute !!

xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Got the new Luther Vandross CD for my birthday, it is great  

Smurfs x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG

Why did I not get an Ipod nano before now!

Ive been on a downloading frenzy since sussing it out! 

I deleted most of my Windows media player music as it wouldn't convert, and Ive added a few fav cds.

Does anyone know if the audio books on play.com or othersites can be put on the Ipod 

A happy ~Dizzi~


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya
Not posted on here before but just wanted to say I love music to Im a bit of an indie rock chick i love Oasis, Stereophinics, Greenday, Foo Fighters Snowpatrol and loads more. I enjoy going to gigs next Thursday me and Dp are going to see Snowpatrol and on Saturday we go see Richard Ashcroft (lead singer of The Verve) and Razorlight we cant wait
Take care everyone
Love Andie xxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Andie

How was the gig ?? Hope you had great fun bet it was brilliant 

I would love to see Snow Patrol they came to Glasgow but didnt go as not long had my baby and didnt really want to leave him..I am a huge lover of their tracks Run and Set fire to the third bar.  sheer class they are complete genius.

Love Joexx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We saw Richard Ashcroft live at Brixton a few years ago - have to say sadly he was pretty pants live  much better on an album.

Dizzi - you can get software that concerts to/from MP3 so don't delete all your files!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

toolate - the way this PC's working at the moment it wont be long before the hard drives in the wheeli bin!

Thanks tho - still loving my Ipod - just resiting getting new downloads till pay-day!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

glad you are enjoying your new toy!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

So come on girls who is going to ask Father Christmas for Peter and Jordan's CD  

            

Smurfs x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi girls
Hi have had a hectic few days went to see snow patrol and Richard Ashcroft am shattered. Snowpatrol were really good but Richard Ashcroft all I can say is "Fan flippen tastic" he blew me away I have seen many many groups live including oasis, stereophonics, kaiser chiefs and Doves and got to say he is in my top 3 for live performances. 
He done an acoustic set singing The drugs dont work and history gave me goose bumps he was amazing.
Hope your all ok 
Love a very tired Andie xxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Smurfs said:


> So come on girls who is going to ask Father Christmas for Peter and Jordan's CD
> 
> 
> 
> Smurfs x


To use as a coaster more like it...Load of drivel I say!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Andie 

Glad you enjoed SP - been playing them all weekend and the Moby greatest hits - love the go track !! wee raver in me!!     My baby likes Moby too     he loves dancing with me!

Redcapp how you doing hon?? Nice to see you again 

Jordan & Peter phhaawwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Yoda xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone started listening to the Xmas CD's yet    got on Christmas Hits The Pogues Featuring Kirsty MacColl Playing.  Love that song- although sad too as Kirsty got killed  

There are some dody ones on it too though  

Take Care 

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Frankie goes to Hollywood Power of Love has just come on   

Beautiful!!

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes we have started playing the Christmas tracks   

Have you seen Jason Donovan has released his 'Greatest Hits', DH looked at me and said 'I bet you want that' I had to hang my head in shame as I have his original on vinyl in the loft    

How sad is that    

Smurfs


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I had that too  

"too many broken hearts in the world.... theres too many things get broken in two     

Oh the joys.  He was pretty hot then though .  Not any more


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm glad that is one thing I DON'T have to admit too.... 
(We do have Five Star and 'Big Fun' on vinyl - oh dear)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Did I scare you all off with talk of my 'Big Fun' LP?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh five star were great (at the time)      not sure about big fun though


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have to be brutally honest though and say that the 5start lp is actually Dh's Sisters (I think he stole it from her) 

Whats the worst thing you have in your collection?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

probably bewitched   LOL!!  and you ??/


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

What Big Fun wasn't bad enough for you?  

Ok I also have ...... wait for it.......

The Flying Pickets - Greatest Hits

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Never heard of them they must be bad!!   

What about Chesney Hawks!!


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Am I sad or what but I have asked dp for Neil Diamonds greatest hits of santa I love him even tried to get tickets to go see him last year but it had sold out!!!!!!!!!!

I think the worst album I own is the kids from fame, cant believe I have admitted that


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh dear - that is bad Andie 

Its the mole thing with Mr Hawkes -puts me right off him


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I am going to admit to having.......

Musical Youth's album     

Yes I am SAD - sorry   

Smurfs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

So who got some good albums for xmas??

I got;
Take That (only marginally embarrassed - its actually quite good!)
Seth Lakemans new album
Amy Winehouse - unexpected but very cool!

Still want Nina Simones greatest hits but suspect I will have to treat myself.....


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya,

I got: Emma Bunton, Pink (an old one tho), Mary J Blige and Gwen Stefani.
Just bought Chrstina Aguilera and Razorlight.

Chickadee


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG - just seen that James are reforming to tour in April. Saw them in Brighton about 5 years ago and they were FAB!!! Don't think I'll be going this time though as they tour the end of April (fortnight after beanie is due)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've heard of the The Mosaics - a friend sent me their myspace thing a while ago.. Sounding cool.

Can't believe the Police are going to reform for the Grammys - wish I could be there. THey are DH's top band!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Well just watched the Brit awards and totally gutted Snow Patrol won nothing  

I mean come on Take That ................   Sorry Take That lovers  

What is Liam Gallacher all about  

YodaXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Really loving Nelly Furtado at the mo. xx  JT cd v good


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I think oasis should ditch liam and get noel to sign full time - he's much more talented 

Yeh- even I don't understand how Take That won 

Wish they would hurry up and announce when The Police will be touring in the UK. DH's mum has already offered to babysit (she knows how 'keen' on them he is)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree about Liam, Noel is definatly the best!!

I'm not sure about Take That either, they didn't even wish Robbie well. I love Robbie    Not to sure about the Rudebox album but he is brilliant live.

Glad James Morrison won something though as he is SUPERB!! Glad Lily Alan didn't win as for some reason i find her really irritating.  

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ugh - lily alan. Can't stand her. talentless, boring, and rather too much like some of the stupid popular girls I had to put up with at school.....


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

I know she is rubbish    well in my opinion anyway lol


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Lily Allen?....I've seen more talent come out of a fruit salad!  

I can't believe that Snow Patrol never won anything either...Sorry guys but Take That are past history and should stay that way.

Vicki x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Redcapp    well said Vicky


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lily Alan really thought she deserved to win something too!!! Apparently she broke down crying after. 

Loved the scissor sisters, their routine was fab!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have to admit...I do like the Scissor Sisters...they do really feel good music very catchy stuff.

Vicki x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think Jake is quite sexy     don't know why.   

Cleo31 xxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Lily Allen?....I've seen more talent come out of a fruit salad!


  well said!



cleo31 said:


> I think Jake is quite sexy   don't know why.


Oh dear Cleo - I think you might be a little disapointed there   
He reminds me too much of Mr Claypole from a kids show (brain numbed and can't think of the name of it) 

I need some new music but no idea what.... fancy something a bit jolly to bop too (ok tap my toes - I'm not very energetic at the moment) 
Any suggestions?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Oh dear Cleo - I think you might be a little disapointed there
> He reminds me too much of Mr Claypole from a kids show (brain numbed and can't think of the name of it)


Mr Claypole was in Rentaghost in the late 70's.

Jeeeez I'm showin me age now! 

Vicki x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ah ha - thank god for google - its Rentaghost!!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/classic/rentaghost/
(he's the jester incase you were wondering)

Thanks Mrs R - Snap!!

/links


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice to see you using the internet Debs for what it's meant to be used for...useless bits of info


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

and rentaghost had whats her face in it who is now in coronation street, she had the bag that when it was opened an applause came out    the things you remember. I still like Jake though. 

Sams town by the killers is an ace album.....can tap your feet to it. I love singing to it when i'm in me car.  

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

The new Gwen Stefani one is good too


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Got the Killers album...

Not too keen on Gwen stefani's new stuff - the whole 'sound off music' thing put me off 

Tempted by Mika's album.... Though Dh rolled his eyes big style when I suggested it


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope you guys like this as much as I do - I thought you would appreciate it !!! I had never heard this before.

It is Chester Bennington and Motley Crue doing Home Sweet Home in support of the victims from the hurricane in New Orleans.

I have just sat here and cried my eyes out - it is wonderful !!!

T xx

Unconfirmed link. FF not responsible for the content of this link.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Whoop  - The Police have announced the UK leg of their tour. Hoping that DH can get tickets...... 
Hoping to see them at the NIA in Brum on 4th Sept (and that my parents can babysit!)


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Does in anyone like that song 'How To Save A Life' by The Frays?

I think it's beautiful...then again I'm bias as it's been used on Grey's Anatomy  

Vicki x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oooh - I know the one you mean.. Yes it is good. Didn't know who sung it though.....


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

great song!!! Really moving.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah its lovely


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We got Police tickets - Front block right in the middle of the stage, about 20 rows back!!!!!   Roll on September!!!!

Do do doo a da da daa


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

This is the video that accompanies 'How To Save A Life' very poignant.

http://www.howtosavealife.com/

Vicki x

Unconfirmed link. FF not responsible for the content of this link.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charlies-Mum said:


> We got Police tickets - Front block right in the middle of the stage, about 20 rows back!!!!!   Roll on September!!!!
> 
> Do do doo a da da daa


sorry deb, never been a big police fan or sting!

I'm more of a robbie girl myself  even if he is rehab??

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Charlies Mum 

Awhe you are lucky the poice are fab - enjoy when the time comes.

Robbie has kinda lost the plot as has Britney   its a shame really ....Have you heard the latest on Britney ..I really feel for her ...hounded like Diana....I guess money really cant bring you happiness... 

Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Forgot... What was with Joss Stones American Accent      She does have a great  singing voice though


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

You're right, Robbie's lost it a bit. Saw him at MK bowl in sept and he wasn't as good as he was at knebworth. I still fancy the pants off him though  

I do feel sorry for Brittany, all that and she is still unhappy. trouble is when she has a break down she does it in front of the world. I wonder if K fed's rap career will take off now?  

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yoda said:


> Forgot... What was with Joss Stones American Accent     She does have a great singing voice though


great voice but her image and accent are awful!!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

cleo31 said:


> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot... What was with Joss Stones American Accent     She does have a great singing voice though
> ...


I always think that image and accent are controlled by the record company though 

Such a cynic !!!

T xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > Yoda said:
> ...


About time Joss got a new record company me thinks!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Joss Stone has definately become one of those people you listen to the music only (shut your eyes and turn off the screen!)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well got a few new CD's including Mika (excellent), the Fray (v good), LCD soundsystem (DH brought - very wierd), and Just Jack (like the streets but in time with the music  

Anyone brought anything new recently?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Charlies Mum you should be due soon - good luck hon ....  Bet you cant wait ..the last few weeks are the longest    worth the wait though... god I'm getting all broody again...  

My boys like Jamie T     I'm really enjoying the Justin Trousersnake album and Nelly Furtado, I have lost my Snow Patrol CD which I'm not happy about as I havent even transferred over to the ipod.  DH has been sent to Asda to buy another    

The Good Charlotte song is good as well just watching mtv

Yoda xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Forgot to say loving the new Beyonce/Shakira song ... they look fab in the video I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Justin Trousersnake


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

One day to go .................. Charlie Mum XXX         

Just in time for Easter   

Love YodaXX


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

We have just bought the new Good Charlotte CD - Good Morning Revival and Fall Out Boy's latest Album - Infinity On High. 

Both excellent CDs !!!!

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've copied the CD, 101 80's hits off my dad..it's fab!!   certainly made our long journey back to Scotland more enjoyable as there is 5 CD's

Vicki x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm going to see P!NK @ Edinburgh Castle...woohoo!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I hate it i hate it i hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

natasha beddingfields new song, " i want to have your babies." its in my head and i can't get it out!!! Driving me   . Why make a song about it!!!!


----------

